# Protest



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pro-Morsi march in Rehab, around 200. they decided to stage a sit in right in front of my place, hope they don't stay long


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes we were walking back home after a coffe as they walked up past KFC and turned right to the mosque. We crossed over and quietly walked past... About 9.30 ish


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They stayed chanting by my place for at least 15 minutes, but in the car park, which I found really weird. There is no landmark or mosque around, so I am mystified as to why they chose to stop here. Many women.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> They stayed chanting by my place for at least 15 minutes, but in the car park, which I found really weird. There is no landmark or mosque around, so I am mystified as to why they chose to stop here. Many women.


15 minutes of fame


----------

